# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  Daughters of Mitochondrial Eve

## Melusine

There is a good book called The Seven Daughters of Eve, by Bryan Sykes, Professor of Human Genetics, University of Oxford about MTDNA etc. 

According to Bryan Sykes in this book he named 7 "clan mothers" of all modern Europeans. (book published in 2001, and much water has gone under the materna bridge since then, and other researchers have now includedI, M., W, U4, U5, and W N. And of course now we have subclades.

In his book he names the 7 seven clan mother thus:

.Ursula: corresponds to Haplogroup U (specificall U5, and excludes its subgroup K.) "She lived about 20,000 years ago near the border of France and Spain

.Xenia, Corresponds to Haplogroup X, Lived about 25,000 years ago (a small number of her descendants went to Europe and the America's

. Helena: Corresponds to Haplogroup H, Her descendants are the most widespread, and lived about 20,000 years ago near the border of Spain and France

.Velda, Corresponds to Haplogroup V lived approx 15,00 years ago in the Iberian Peninsula. The Saami in Finland are descendants of a migration during the last ice age

.Tara: corresponds to Haplogroup T, lived about 17,000 years ago near the Mediterranean during the ice age

.Katrine: corresponds to Haplogroup K, lived about 15,000 years ago on the southern slopes of the Italian Alps.

.Jasmine: corresponds to Haplogroup J, lived in the Fertile Crescent during the European ice age. (This is not to be confused with y-dna J)

Bryan Sykes also traces back human migrations, regarding the "out of Africa theory". If interested in him, look him up on Google: Bryan Sykes MTDNA geneticist.

So, one can keep in "mind", that then, just as today, one women is not the "clan mother" of all persons born in a particular region in Europe etc. There are many of us "mothers" and daughters of Mitochondrial Eve, (still) around  :Smile: .

Melusine

----------


## Melusine

Oops! I left out the latest on MTDNA H, which is about 40-50% of all tested Europeans to date.

Yahoo. mtdna haplogroup H wikipedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haplogroup_H_(mtDNA)


BTW: Bryan Sykes like Spencer Wells is not the only "Guru in the genetic world (anymore). However, to their credit, they both were pioneers in this field.

Melusine

----------


## Carlitos

My J Mitochondrial DNA is said that J should not be confused with Jasmine, then according to my results, what is the Eva in me?


Diferencias de HVR1 de CRS 
16069T 16126C 16300G 

...Diferencias de HVR2 de CRS 
73G 185A 228A 
263G 295T 315.1C 
462T 489C 522- 
523-

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

> My J Mitochondrial DNA is said that J should not be confused with Jasmine, then according to my results, what is the Eva in me?
> 
> 
> Diferencias de HVR1 de CRS 
> 16069T 16126C 16300G 
> 
> ...Diferencias de HVR2 de CRS 
> 73G 185A 228A 
> 263G 295T 315.1C 
> ...


mtDNA J not to be confused with Y-DNA J!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Carlitos

^^

The clarification in parentheses in my case caused the confusion, then the woman Jasmine is in me.

----------


## brianco

Haplogroup H is likely to have originated in Southwest Asia/Middle East 25,000-30,000 YBP.

Subhaplogroup H1 encompasses an important fraction of Western European mtDNA, reaching its local peak among Basques (27.8%)

Taken from:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mtdna_haplogroup_h

----------


## Carlitos

The European Travelers, haplogroup J, emerged around 50,000 years ago in the Near East, not long after the first modern humans left Africa. About 10% of today's European population belongs to the European Travelers, although they did not arrive in Europe until the end of the last major ice age, about 10,000 years ago. This timing associates the European Travelers with the Neolithic or late Stone Age peoples, whose emergence is characterized by the rise of advanced farming and herding techniques.

----------


## foryouandme

why did bryan sykes exclude two other native european 'clan mothers' haplogroups i (iris) and w (wilma) in this book? he only mentions the european daughters of 'clan mother' R (rohani) apart from xenia. it seems a bit biased.

----------


## Melusine

Today's news on MTDNA re: Titanic unknown child identified.

Published by the Journal of Forensic Science International. The idenity of unknown male child has now been identified via MTDNA tests with relative living in Wisconsin, USA. He was 2 year old Sydney Goodwin of England and died when the Titanic sank.


Source: 
http://www.titanic-titanic.com/forum...pic.php?t=8565 

An article describing the genetic analysis is scheduled to be published in June 2011 issue of the journal Forensic Science Internaltional: Genetics

If this URL does not work: Google: Titanic's unknown child is finally ID'd ( new as of today).

BTW: did not start a new thread, because this article explains MTDNA 

Melusine


From:

----------


## Carlitos

JT. Today it is believed that T (Tara) and J (Jasmine) came "together" in the Middle East and are the major players in the expansion of agriculture in Europe. Is also picking up more strongly that these groups brought the Indo-European languages ​​to the south and central Europe first, and later to the west and north.

----------

